# Bridgeport Milling Machine - $2,000 (Conover, NC)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 16, 2020)

Bridgeport Milling Machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

Bridgeport Vertical mill, 9x42 table, 1 hp 3 phase motor, quill DRO, comes with a set of R8...



					hickory.craigslist.org


----------

